# Real Proof Of The Price Of Groceries



## fmdog44 (Sep 21, 2021)

I had a coupon for $20 off if I spend $100. So I had a list then once I was shopping I decided not to go for the $100 because it would be too heavy carrying up the stairs. So after all discounts and sales prices applied the total came to $100.05! I was surprised to see that but I got to apply the coupon. So I wound up saving $58 and change but still for $100 dollars what I bought seemed to me should have bee around $60.


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

That is really sad.
Over here I am stocking up while the prices are normal, around Oct/Nov they start raising the prices ready for Christmas.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2021)

Got groceries today. $118 and one meat item. Maybe 5 plastic bags..


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2021)

Prices here are definitely going up on just about everything.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

I guess I'm a real good shopper.  I keep hearing/reading that food prices are going up and I don't doubt that but I've been spending an average of $26 less per month in 2021 than I did in 2020. Most of what I buy are sale items at either our local supermarket or Costco. Both those stores have very good prices even on non sale items.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 22, 2021)

Prices are definitely rising but it annoys me when I go to the local Tops Friendly Market and everything in the store has an inflated price with a fake discount.  The register tape always shows massive savings but in reality nobody ever pays the original price marked.

I’ve stopped buying most fresh beef and some pork items due to what for me are ridiculous prices.

Also bread prices seem crazy to me at $3.99-$4.99 for many name brand products.

Does anybody have any easy inexpensive vegetarian comfort food recipes?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 22, 2021)

I had a large grocery bill also with only one meat item. With the cool weather coming we will have a soup night and a meatless night such as pancakes.
I am having Thanksgiving dinner this year and have a little corner in my storage room for canned items I might need. 

Not only will the prices go up for the holiday but I'm sure there will be shortages as well. 
I'm wondering if the stores will be offering the free turkey after spending the usual $200.00. 
They have done it for years, of course the amount you need to spend to qualify has gone up. 
I'd get mine now if they aren't going to have that offer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Prices are definitely rising but it annoys me when I go to the local Tops Friendly Market and everything in the store has an inflated price with a fake discount.  The register tape always shows massive savings but in reality nobody ever pays the original price marked.
> 
> I’ve stopped buying most fresh beef and some pork items due to what for me are ridiculous prices.
> 
> ...


Aunt Bea, I literally haven't bought beef in close to two decades. One reason is that my husband and I used to eat out quite a bit..then he opened a take out joint and bought a lot of food home. After he passed, I joined the senior center and had a couple of beef meals there. After the pandemic hit and it closed for 17 months, I didn't eat any beef at all. My son was very pleased about that. Now that we're back open, I'll have a couple of meals with beef each month. Anyway, I'm glad I'm not into beef, lamb, etc because even at Costco, the prices are ridiculous.

I buy Price Rite whole wheat bread at $1.99. I used to buy brand name whole wheat and whole grain from Costco at $4.89 for two loaves. Now I probably won't have to buy bread at all because I'm eating a lot less bread than I used to. The center has bread and rolls for us in the morning and includes individually wrapped wheat bread with our lunches. They used to have someone come in once a week with loaves of various kinds of bread for us to take (free). I don't know if that will start up again.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

Grocery prices here have crept up considerably over the past year.  I don't buy any meat or dairy and go very light on processed foods, but even basics like fresh, canned and frozen produce, dry goods like beans, pasta, rice, flour and sugar, and other make-a-meal-from-scratch type ingredients have become noticeably more expensive.  

My budget can manage the strain, but I worry for people financially close to the edge. 

Increased labor and transportation costs are surely part of the reason for grocery price hikes. Per gallon, gasoline is well more than $1.00 higher at the pump than a year ago.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2021)

meat more expensive here,at least the beer did not go up!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Prices are definitely rising but it annoys me when I go to the local Tops Friendly Market and everything in the store has an inflated price with a fake discount.  The register tape always shows massive savings but in reality nobody ever pays the original price marked.
> 
> I’ve stopped buying most fresh beef and some pork items due to what for me are ridiculous prices.
> 
> ...


Soups are always good!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Does anybody have any easy inexpensive vegetarian comfort food recipes?


Agree with @Liberty about soups.  Since we don't eat meat or dairy I thicken soups with low-fat vegetarian refried beans.  

Mexican foods can easily be converted to vegetarian or vegan versions.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Agree with @Liberty about soups.  Since we don't eat meat or dairy I thicken soups with low-fat vegetarian refried beans.
> 
> Mexican foods can easily be converted to vegetarian or vegan versions.


I’m getting better at coming up with plant based meals but it’s still like learning to write with my non-dominant hand.

I have a few go-to recipes that use bagged coleslaw mix or cabbage, riced cauliflower, and beans.

I’m still looking for a few low carb North American comfort food recipes/ideas that aren’t loaded with eggs, cheese or exotic pricey ingredients.

I’m sure that I’ll always be an omnivore or maybe a dirty vegetarian.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> maybe a dirty vegetarian.


I never heard of that term for vegans/vegetarians who occasionally indulge in foods not normally included in their diets.  A good descriptor.  I was tagged a "practical vegan" by my nephew, and I also like that characterization.    

To be accurate, I follow a plant-based diet with few added fats, though sometimes improperly describe myself as vegan because people understand that term better.

Most of my friends who are self-described vegans, vegetarians, keto/paleo followers, gluten avoiders, etc., actually fall into the 95%-98% category.  Allowing ourselves a little wiggle room keeps us from losing sight of our larger goals.  

The pursuit of perfection can be the enemy of good enough.            

@Aunt Bea, don't you find it difficult to eat low carb when also avoiding eggs, cheese, fats and meats?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I never heard of that term for vegans/vegetarians who occasionally indulge in foods not normally included in their diets.  A good descriptor.  I was tagged a "practical vegan" by my nephew, and I also like that characterization.
> 
> To be accurate, I follow a plant-based diet with few added fats, though sometimes improperly describe myself as vegan because people understand that term better.
> 
> ...


The new word seems to be flexitarian.

Yes, it reminds me of the old jokes about going out for Chinese food and being hungry an hour after you eat.

Slow carbs help, things like oatmeal, beans, high fiber cereal, etc...

I enjoy dairy products but some meatless recipes include huge amounts of eggs and cheese plus filler carbs like potatoes, macaroni, etc...

I still have high fat high carb meals like French toast, pizza, grilled cheese, etc... a couple times each week.

I really don’t have a plan I’m just bumbling along learning as I go.

My interest is in using inexpensive everyday foods that would have been readily available to my grandparents.  I don’t have any interest in so called health foods or most imported/exotic foods.


----------

